

Sedgewick's Left-Leaning Red-Black tree in Python - peterhil
https://github.com/peterhil/leftrb

======
peterhil
Ah, forgot the deletion...

~~~
peterhil
Added the deletion methods and simple tests:
<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/leftrb/0.1.1>
<https://github.com/peterhil/leftrb/tree/v0.1.1>

